# So what the heck is a non-phallic weapon?



## aqxsl (Dec 29, 2012)

I remember reading an article about how action movies are inherently misogynist since the main character male or female is always wielding a phallic symbol, like a sword or a rifle etc.


I keep seeing people call rifles and guns phallic, but what are examples of non-phallic weapons?


----------



## Percy (Dec 29, 2012)

...I don't see how those would even be considered phallic.
But to answer the question... maybe a knife, or brass knuckles or something?


----------



## Zenia (Dec 29, 2012)

A bottle of acid? Eh, but then someone would say the bottle part is phallic.

I dunno. XD


----------



## Ricky (Dec 29, 2012)

How is a gun phallic, unless it's a 500 Magnum or something?

I don't think grenades would be phallic, or nukes.

Now THIS is a phallic weapon:

*NSFW Dildo
*
[yt]UYBueZMb7iA[/yt]


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Dec 29, 2012)

Weaponized viruses, obviously.


----------



## aqxsl (Dec 29, 2012)

knife = short penis, duh

clenched fists are basically dicks i guess


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 29, 2012)

Luigi's Mansion- Luigi had a vacuum, which is more vaginal than phallic.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 29, 2012)

aqxsl said:


> knife = short penis, duh
> 
> clenched fists are basically dicks i guess



...everything is dicks :roll:


----------



## aqxsl (Dec 29, 2012)

Ricky said:


> I don't think grenades would be phallic, or nukes.



everything that explodes is phallic

poison is probably non-phallic


----------



## Teal (Dec 29, 2012)

A chakram.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 29, 2012)

Deo


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 29, 2012)

Magical powers.


----------



## Teal (Dec 29, 2012)

Vaelarsa said:


> Magical powers.


 But no magic wands.


----------



## Percy (Dec 29, 2012)

Ricky said:


> I don't think grenades would be phallic, or nukes.


Grenades would be like balls? I don't know.

There's probably at least some way to make it seem phallic.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 29, 2012)

Okay, so what I'm getting from this thread:

If you can stick it up your ass, it's a dick.
If it explodes, it's a dick.

So, it needs to be something that doesn't fit either of those descriptions?



Percy said:


> Grenades would be like balls? I don't know.



balls =/= phallus


----------



## aqxsl (Dec 29, 2012)

Ricky said:


> balls =/= phallus



still penisy tho


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 29, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> But no magic wands.


I was thinking more along those kinds of powers that just kind of emanate from your body.

But then, the shape of the body could be somewhat phallic, when standing up.
So... fuck.

Sparkles and glitter radiating out of a giant penis-man.


----------



## Saga (Dec 29, 2012)

Umm... could an axe be considered phallic?
EDIT: Axes have that handle... so, a giant cube of led to bash someone's face with?


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 29, 2012)

The Doctor has both a phallic and a vaginal weapon. Sonic screwdriver is penile enough but what does it fit into that serves as the vagina? The TARDIS itself, which is just as useful at fighting the Daleks and Cybermen as the screwdriver.


----------



## Saga (Dec 29, 2012)

I think it's just a bunch of over-concerned moms or horny wierdos that find a penis out of every shape.


----------



## Percy (Dec 29, 2012)

aqxsl said:


> still penisy tho


Yeah, it's at least part of the phallic symbol.

...this thread is weird.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 29, 2012)

phallus means "erect cock"

phallic means having to do with a phallus

...where do the balls fit in?


----------



## BrodyCoyote (Dec 29, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> A chakram.



Oh Xena: Warrior Princess. Admittedly I thought the same thing.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Dec 29, 2012)

Weaponized lesbians. That's a non-phallic weapon, right?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 29, 2012)

Nearly every weapon can be thought as "phallic" here.
Anything with a handle or a blade


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 29, 2012)

I don't understand how we're applying phallic to weapons, IT DOESN'T COMPUTE


----------



## Retro (Dec 29, 2012)

Poisonous gas is a non-phallic weapon.


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 29, 2012)

Ninja shuriken, surely that isn't, right?


----------



## Mayonnaise (Dec 29, 2012)

Caltrops, mines, grenades.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 29, 2012)

Well my hammer is certainly disqualified from this thread.


----------



## Icen (Dec 29, 2012)

A motherfuckin' chakram, bitch.


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 29, 2012)

Ricky said:


> How is a gun phallic, unless it's a 500 Magnum or something?
> 
> I don't think grenades would be phallic, or nukes.
> 
> ...



This is also a Phallic weapon. (The Naked Gun)
[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=_fTtgMqUNm4#t=74s[/yt]


----------



## badlands (Dec 29, 2012)

the only one i can think of is that Klingon sword thing from Startrek, no idea what it's called.


----------



## sunandshadow (Dec 29, 2012)

Captain America's shield is an amusing example of a non-phallic weapon.  Lassos are also non-phallic.  Anything circular, pretty much.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Dec 29, 2012)

How about a badger in a harness? Nothing phallic about that.


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 29, 2012)

badlands said:


> the only one i can think of is that Klingon sword thing from Startrek, no idea what it's called.


A bat'leth? It still looks somewhat like a penis, just curved and with holes in it.


----------



## sunandshadow (Dec 29, 2012)

Dreaming said:


> I don't understand how we're applying phallic to weapons, IT DOESN'T COMPUTE


This is an ancient idea - Romans and people from the middle ages in Europe both left written records where weapons and male sexual anatomy are used as metaphors for each other.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 29, 2012)

Inciatus said:


> This is also a Phallic weapon. (The Naked Gun)
> [yt]_fTtgMqUNm4[/yt]



Lol! I love Leslie Nielsen :lol:


----------



## badlands (Dec 29, 2012)

your own arm could be considered phallus like, so i cant say a fist

what about a shuriken?


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 29, 2012)

badlands said:


> your own arm could be considered phallus like, so i cant say a fist
> 
> what about a shuriken?



It obviously is four stubby penises.


----------



## Percy (Dec 29, 2012)

Inciatus said:


> It obviously is four stubby penises.


So the conclusion is that anything even remotely pointy is phallic.

Hmm... biological warfare couldn't be considered phallic, could it?


----------



## badlands (Dec 29, 2012)

Percy said:


> So the conclusion is that anything even remotely pointy is phallic.
> 
> Hmm... biological warfare couldn't be considered phallic, could it?



if it's delivered by bombs or missiles it could.

i'm gonna go with riot shields for now


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 29, 2012)

Percy said:


> So the conclusion is that anything even remotely pointy is phallic.
> 
> Hmm... biological warfare couldn't be considered phallic, could it?



Sure it could. Biological warfare requires that the critters used as the weapon reproduce and spread. A phallus is used to reproduce and spread our population. Biological weapons are definitely phallic.





> i'm gonna go with riot shields for now



A riot shield is like a phallus that has been run over by something heavy. It could also be compared to a removed foreskin.


----------



## Percy (Dec 29, 2012)

Inciatus said:


> Sure it could. Biological warfare requires that the critters used as the weapon reproduce and spread. A phallus is used to reproduce and spread our population. Biological weapons are definitely phallic.


Fuck, I'm out of ideas then.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 29, 2012)

Percy said:


> Hmm... biological warfare couldn't be considered phallic, could it?



STD's :roll:


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 29, 2012)

Napalm isn't phallic.


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 29, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Napalm isn't phallic.



Napalm is Naplam flamethrower as semen is to penis. Definitely phallic.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 29, 2012)

Inciatus said:


> Napalm is Naplam flamethrower as semen is to penis. Definitely phallic.


What about lazers?


----------



## Percy (Dec 29, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> What about lazers?


Or C4?


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 29, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> What about lazers?


The stream of light is like semen coming out of the device.



			
				Percy said:
			
		

> Or C4?



It can be easily molded into a phallus. Also it explodes. Some people characterize their "release" as an explosion. Also the word C4 looks like a stubby penis.


----------



## Percy (Dec 29, 2012)

Inciatus said:


> The stream of light is like semen coming out of the device.
> 
> 
> It can be easily molded into a phallus. Also it explodes. Some people characterize their "release" as an explosion. Also the word C4 looks like a stubby penis.[/COLOR]


That does it, everything's a phallus. No exceptions.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 29, 2012)

Anything that isn't a Thor is a non-phalic weapon.

*nsfw dildo*


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 29, 2012)

You guys think about penises way to much.


...Wait I think I got one.  Empty space.  If a astronaut or someone were to be caught in the void of space they'd die.


----------



## Percy (Dec 29, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> ...Wait I think I got one.  Empty space.  If a astronaut or someone were to be caught in the void of space they'd die.


That can't really be weaponized though.

Unless you're talking about launching people into space.
In that case, the rocket would be considered phallic.


----------



## badlands (Dec 29, 2012)

i know, an LRAD! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Long_Range_Acoustic_Device


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 29, 2012)

badlands said:


> i know, an LRAD! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Long_Range_Acoustic_Device



Obviously it is a very short penis or one that has been hit on the head with a hammer.


----------



## Percy (Dec 29, 2012)

Inciatus said:


> one that has been hit on the head with a hammer.


...ouch. ;-;
Also, do these have to be real weapons or can they be fictional?


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 29, 2012)

Percy said:


> ...ouch. ;-;
> Also, do these have to be real weapons or can they be fictional?


Sure throw in fictional weapons, we've already talked about the Klingon bat'leth


----------



## Mayonnaise (Dec 29, 2012)

How about disc shaped weapons like discus or the war quoit (been mentioned a few times now).


----------



## Azure (Dec 29, 2012)

The penis is very aerodynamic, so it's only natural that many weapons imitate it's shape. I think you've just got dicks on the brain.


----------



## Percy (Dec 29, 2012)

Inciatus said:


> Sure throw in fictional weapons, we've already talked about the Klingon bat'leth


How about the mind? Or The Force? I'm all out of ideas.


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 29, 2012)

Percy said:


> How about the mind? Or The Force? I'm all out of ideas.



The force is a phallic weapon. It represents man's domination over women which is in part because of the phallus. 



			
				Mayo said:
			
		

> How about disc shaped weapons like discus or the war quoit (been mentioned a few times now).




Well the penis is somewhat like a disc because the urethra forms a hole and the outer edge finishes the disc. It is like the cross section of a penis often just with a larger hole. So phallic.


----------



## badlands (Dec 29, 2012)

last idea,

a combat bulldozer (http://www.blackfive.net/photos/uncategorized/26997.jpg)


----------



## nonconformist (Dec 29, 2012)

badlands said:


> last idea,
> 
> a combat bulldozer (http://www.blackfive.net/photos/uncategorized/26997.jpg)



I think that works


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 29, 2012)

That was an article? Seriously? Ugh...some people just look, dig, search, and excavate things, ANYTHING, to cry over and label. 

But whatever, I suppose a fan? Shuriken? Distructo Disc?


----------



## aqxsl (Dec 29, 2012)

badlands said:


> last idea,
> 
> a combat bulldozer (http://www.blackfive.net/photos/uncategorized/26997.jpg)



you use this to plow over the bones of the dead, plow being an obvious metonym for phallus


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 29, 2012)

aqxsl said:


> you use this to plow over the bones of the dead, plow being an obvious metonym for phallus



It is also obviously compensating for a small phallus and thus symbolic of the phallus and thus phallic.

XoPachi, those have already been addressed.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 29, 2012)

Personally I just think you all think about penises too much.


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 29, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Personally I just think you all think about penises too much.



This is a furry forum what else do you expect? :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 29, 2012)

Inciatus said:


> This is a furry forum what else do you expect? :V


You'd have to go to Oscar Meyer to find a bigger sausage festival.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Dec 29, 2012)

sling shot with a rock


----------



## Percy (Dec 29, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> sling shot with a rock


Rocks are like balls. Balls are attached to the phallus.
I don't even know if I'm doing this right.


----------



## Mayfurr (Dec 29, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Personally I just think you all think about penises too much.



That's a phallusy if I ever heard one


----------



## Saga (Dec 29, 2012)

I GOT IT - A CAR.
You can run people down, and lets say, like, a 2008 civic. Doesnt look very phallus-like to me.


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 29, 2012)

Mayfurr said:


> That's a phallusy if I ever heard one



Best pun ever!



> I GOT IT - A CAR.
> 
> You can run
> ponies down, and lets say, like, a 2008 civic. Doesnt look very phallus-like to me.


It is shaped somewhat like a phallus. So, phallic.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 30, 2012)

Ahem...


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 30, 2012)

Zenia said:


> A bottle of acid? Eh, but then someone would say the bottle part is phallic.
> 
> I dunno. XD



"Yes, wrap your lips around my bottle and drink my acid. Drink it all you filthy whore"

It's more phallic than a sword. I can tell you that much.


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 30, 2012)

Harbinger said:


> Ahem...



It resembles the cross section of a phallus just the urethra is too large.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 30, 2012)

I think all of this is a bit daft to be honest, dicks have atoms in them, everything in existance also has atoms in them, therefore everything is dicks according to this logic.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 30, 2012)

Inciatus said:


> It resembles the cross section of a phallus just the urethra is too large.


If that's true then the person is probably dead.


Harbinger said:


> I think all of this is a bit daft to be honest,  dicks have atoms in them, everything in existance also has atoms in  them, therefore everything is dicks according to this logic.


Not to mention this line of thinking in the thread seems to be that of people trying to find homoerotic connotations in anything and everything.  When in reality it's like the dude that goes to a art museum and then tells of the artist saying that the meaning behind a piece is what they say it is and not what it is actually.  People here are looking far too difficultly into finding phallic iconography to actually realize that they are finding something that isn't there.


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 30, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Not to mention this line of thinking in the thread seems to be that of people trying to find homoerotic connotations in anything and everything.  When in reality it's like the dude that goes to a art museum and then tells of the artist saying that the meaning behind a piece is what they say it is and not what it is actually.  People here are looking far too difficultly into finding phallic iconography to actually realize that they are finding something that isn't there.


But this is fun. Of course at this point we are being ridiculous. 

Also since all these things were made by a man or woman, and the person came from a phallus they are phallic and everything they do is phallic.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 30, 2012)

Inciatus said:


> But this is fun. Of course at this point we are being ridiculous.
> 
> Also since all these things were made by a man or woman, and the person came from a phallus they are phallic and everything they do is phallic.


What about objects that are more reminiscent of breasts?


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 30, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> What about objects that are more reminiscent of breasts?



Breasts are obviously phallic. Just larger, stubbier, and squishy.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 30, 2012)

Inciatus said:


> Breasts are obviously phallic. Just larger, stubbier, and squishy.


Oh god dicknipples!  Why did you have to go there?


----------



## nonconformist (Dec 30, 2012)

Inciatus said:


> Breasts are obviously phallic. Just larger, stubbier, and squishy.



How??? Did we get to this point???
*whispers why did I join this site*


----------



## badlands (Dec 30, 2012)

nonconformist said:


> How??? Did we get to this point???
> *whispers why did I join this site*



yeah, it has got a bit silly (it was a strange topic to start with). still it's only a bit of fun...


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 30, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Oh god dicknipples!  Why did you have to go there?



Because furries. :V


----------



## Lantern (Dec 31, 2012)

If you guys wanna see a phallic weapon, google the Penetrator from Saints Row the Third. That thing takes the cake hands down


----------



## Teal (Dec 31, 2012)

How about a cube of solid concrete?


----------



## Heimdal (Dec 31, 2012)

I am amused by the assumption that every action movie fan is just watching to see their favorite action hero charge into combat wielding a dick.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 31, 2012)

Only non-phallic weapon I can think of is Speech.


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 31, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> How about a cube of solid concrete?



It is obviously a phallus that has been hit with a hammer five or six times to make it cubic.



			
				lupischemist said:
			
		

> Only non-phallic weapon I can think of is Speech.




When those sound waves are looked at in a box from your mouth to the listener's ear and the density of the air is shown by greyscale and then contrast is turned to 100% a series of white and black rectangles appear. These rectangles obviously represent a phallus.


----------



## Teal (Jan 1, 2013)

Inciatus said:


> It is obviously a phallus that has been hit with a hammer five or six times to make it cubic.
> 
> 
> 
> When those sound waves are looked at in a box from your mouth to the listener's ear and the density of the air is shown by greyscale and then contrast is turned to 100% a series of white and black rectangles appear. These rectangles obviously represent a phallus.[/COLOR]


 Must put in sig.


How about the POWER OF FRIENDSHIP!!!!1111


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 1, 2013)

TealMoon said:


> Must put in sig.
> 
> How about the POWER OF FRIENDSHIP!!!!1111


This one took a bit of thought.

Friendship makes us happy. One of the hormones that makes us feel happy besides Serotonin, which already looks like a phallus, is Dopamine. Dopamine itself looks like a phallus in that the two alcohols are akin to the testes attached to a benzene ring attached to an ethyl group bonded to an amine group representing the erect cock. Furthermore Dopamine is abbreviated as DA and DA is a site full of phalluses if you have the filter off, and by that relation Dopamine is fallic. Lastly, Dopamine is one of the chemicals released during sexual intercourse. Sexual intercourse cannot occur (at least in the traditional fashion)  without a phallus or Viagra would have never been made. By this we can clearly see friendship is phallic.


----------



## Percy (Jan 1, 2013)

Inciatus said:


> Friendship makes us happy. One of the hormones that makes us feel happy besides Serotonin, which already looks like a phallus, is Dopamine. Dopamine itself looks like a phallus in that the two alcohols are akin to the testes attached to a benzene ring attached to an ethyl group bonded to an amine group representing the erect cock. Furthermore Dopamine is abbreviated as DA and DA is a site full of phalluses if you have the filter off, and by that relation Dopamine is fallic. Lastly, Dopamine is one of the chemicals released during sexual intercourse. Sexual intercourse cannot occur (at least in the traditional fashion)  without a phallus or Viagra would have never been made. By this we can clearly see friendship is phallic.


Dopamine looks more like sperm to me.
Which comes from the phallus.


----------



## Teal (Jan 1, 2013)

I think Inciatus has won the thread.


----------



## Percy (Jan 1, 2013)

TealMoon said:


> I think Inciatus has won the thread.


He'd won the thread a while back.


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Jan 1, 2013)

shotgun and chainsaw!!!!!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 1, 2013)

aqxsl said:


> I keep seeing people call rifles and guns phallic



http://gyazo.com/f744f2f0a65d5cffb00ebbd4dfbcd948.png?1357051646


----------



## nonconformist (Jan 1, 2013)

NaxThewolf (mike) said:


> shotgun and chainsaw!!!!!



Are you saying that they ARE phallic or that they aren't?
(If you're saying they aren't, I'm not sure how you got to that conclusion.)


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 1, 2013)

NaxThewolf (mike) said:


> shotgun and chainsaw!!!!!



Oh come now, that isn't even a challenge.


----------



## Teal (Jan 2, 2013)

soap


----------



## Percy (Jan 2, 2013)

TealMoon said:


> soap


Obviously when the soap is dropped, very, very phallic things happen.


----------



## Teal (Jan 2, 2013)

how about soup?


----------



## Percy (Jan 2, 2013)

TealMoon said:


> how about soup?


Soup is generally eaten with a spoon. The spoon, of course, resembles a phallus with one ball. Therefore, the soup is connected to the phallus.


----------



## WolfHiro (Jan 2, 2013)

aqxsl said:


> I remember reading an article about how action movies are inherently misogynist since the main character male or female is always wielding a phallic symbol, like a sword or a rifle etc.
> 
> 
> I keep seeing people call rifles and guns phallic, but what are examples of non-phallic weapons?



Basically, you can see what you want in anything. Personally if a girl is coming after me with a sword, I am not worried about whether its a phallic symbol or not, Im just getting the frack out of there <_< and later that day, im not gonna say "Hey, that sword she was threatening me with was phaillic, I wish she would have found something else to use, thats offensive... So to the person that turns to me after the movie and says "Man that movie was misogynist! Did you see all the phallic symbols?" I say "You missed the plot, the explosions, the cool fight scenes, and the supernatural sub-plot, because you were thinking about penises?"


----------



## Fnoros (Jan 3, 2013)

"Sometime, a cigar is just a cigar."
-Sigmund Freud

Penises, Penises all the way down...


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 3, 2013)

Mustard gas if it hasn't been said already.  

Browsing this thread is like navigating through a forest of penises.


----------



## WolfHiro (Jan 3, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Mustard gas if it hasn't been said already.
> 
> Browsing this thread is like navigating through a forest of penises.



that sounds fun batty XD


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 3, 2013)

Fnoros said:


> "Sometime, a cigar is just a cigar."
> -Sigmund Freud


Unless it is a Honduran, those are specifically made for homosexuals.
-Vic Palermo (George Lopez) 



			
				d.batty said:
			
		

> Mustard Gas


The structure of mustard gas CL/\/S\/\CL resembles a phallus.


----------



## Percy (Jan 3, 2013)

Inciatus said:


> The structure of mustard gas CL/\/S\/\CL resembles a phallus.


More like several phalli.


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 3, 2013)

Percy said:


> More like several phalli.



Actually, the atoms will be closer together because the atoms out shells actually have to cross through each other in the bonding. So it should look more like this. That looks roughly like a phallus.


----------



## Percy (Jan 3, 2013)

Inciatus said:


> Actually, the atoms will be closer together because the atoms out shells actually have to cross through each other in the bonding. So it should look more like this. That looks roughly like a phallus.


Well, it's just a model to give an idea on how the bonding is in the molecule.
Either way, it's phallic.


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 3, 2013)

Percy said:


> Well, it's just a model to give an idea on how the bonding is in the molecule.
> Either way, it's phallic.


Yep, definitely phallic.


----------



## WolfHiro (Jan 4, 2013)

I think if someone were to smother someone with their vag, it wouldnt be phallic <_< XD

wasnt the OP about weapons used in an action movie though? XD


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 4, 2013)

WolfHiro said:


> I think if someone were to smother someone with their vag, it wouldnt be phallic <_< XD
> 
> wasnt the OP about weapons used in an action movie though? XD



That would probably be considered misogynistic still.

Since the vagina is a place where a penis can be put it relates to the phallus and becomes an important part of representing the phallus. In this manner it becomes representative of the phallus and thus phallic.


----------



## WolfHiro (Jan 5, 2013)

lol~ omg, well... we could really flip it, and say everything is the opposite of phallic by that same reasoning Inciatus


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 5, 2013)

WolfHiro said:


> lol~ omg, well... we could really flip it, and say everything is the opposite of phallic by that same reasoning Inciatus



We aren't proving that something isn't phallic. We just need to demonstrate that it is.

Also because the vagina is a place where a phallus is often put, and because it also can represent the subjugation of woman. Some of our derogatory comments towards females such as pussy, vagina, and cunt are direct comments on their genitals. Also being called a girl or pussy is considered a bad thing and thus it would seem that having a vagina is a bad thing. Since the vagina is often used to represent weakness of woman and of not having a phallus it still represents the phallus and is thus phallic.


----------



## WolfHiro (Jan 5, 2013)

Whoe's subjugated? XD we have your most sensitive and most prized part of your body at our command XD If anything males are the subjugated ones. Also again, we can turn everything around again. Being a "Dick" or "dildo" is a bad thing, and we know that its not because they go in a vagina haha if anything that is the only thing that validates their use haha. You can really come at that from any angle. Personally I feel like neither is either haha, but if You must argue, You will argue forever about it XD


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 5, 2013)

WolfHiro said:


> Whoe's subjugated?


Well it would seem that in most of the Western World the female population was. There are feminists and feminazis for a reason. I don't hear of many masculists.


> we have your most sensitive and most prized part of your body at our command XD If anything males are the subjugated ones.


If you are saying then that the vagina also represents power and since the phallus also represents power, and that the phallus is phallic, aren't you saying the vagina is phallic.


----------



## WolfHiro (Jan 5, 2013)

no, perhaps I am saying that the penis only has power because of the vagina and so penis is actually representative of a vagina haha.

Yeah there was a strong transitional friction during the time where the role of women in society was changing, but believe me, it wasnt as you think. Women were never powerless, just had a different role. It changed with the times and society has evolved to accept more than one role of a woman. However, that is the same for a lot of races, religions and lifestyles hasnt it?

again, just to re-iterate, neither symbol has any power that you dont yourself give it. Neither is better than the other, they are both different and are made to work together. So truthfully, trying to say that one is better than the other is an ignorant way of thinking and is really futile. There will always be points on both sides because both sides are equal.


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 5, 2013)

WolfHiro said:


> no, perhaps I am saying that the penis only has power because of the vagina and so penis is actually representative of a vagina haha.


I never said that they couldn't represent each other.



> Yeah there was a strong transitional friction during the time where the role of women in society was changing, but believe me, it wasnt as you think. Women were never powerless, just had a different role. It changed with the times and society has evolved to accept more than one role of a woman. However, that is the same for a lot of races, religions and lifestyles hasnt it?
> 
> again, just to re-iterate, neither symbol has any power that you dont yourself give it. Neither is better than the other, they are both different and are made to work together. So truthfully, trying to say that one is better than the other is an ignorant way of thinking and is really futile. There will always be points on both sides because both sides are equal.


You really don't get what this thread has evolved into do you? We are being very silly. Stop being serious!


----------



## WolfHiro (Jan 5, 2013)

Im sorry :T im not trying to be too serious ^_^; hope I didnt ruin everyone's topic D: I was trying to talk about what was being talked about ^_^;


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 5, 2013)

An implosion-type nuclear bomb, and a black hole are non-phallic, for starters, but both are highly impractical for usage in hollywood fights.


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 6, 2013)

JesusFish said:


> An implosion-type nuclear bomb


The casing of the bomb looks like a stubby phallus.



> a black hole are non-phallic


When it is represented in the common fashion of "bending" the "fabric of space-time" it appears to create a large cone. This is similar to the shape of a whale phallus, and is thus phallic.


----------

